# Whizzer Model J Question



## Jimwhiz (Jun 14, 2020)

Does anyone know which is the correct dipstick for the Whizzer Model J engine?  The brass one or the one that looks nickle plated with larger place to put your fingers?  Thanks.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 18, 2020)

I put anyone I feel like putting on but the non brass is correct.  Whizzer may not have fooled the rule.


----------

